# framebuffer splash problem

## sorethroat

Hi!

I'd like to install framebuffer splash, I've read a HOWTO at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash but I have a problem. When i try to 

```
splash_manager --theme=livecd-2006.1 --cmd=set --tty=1
```

 I have an error like this: 

```
FBIOSPLASH_SETCFG failed, error code 9.

FBIOSPLASH_SETSTATE failed, error code 9.
```

What am I doing wrong ?

----------

## defenderBG

did u do splash_manager --theme=livecd-2006.1 --cmd=set --tty=1

on the real console or while running gui on it (like konsole on kde or xterm/etc)?

try: ls /dev | grep tty

----------

## sorethroat

I did on console in gnome as root

----------

## zanzer7

This is still unsolved, I'm having the same problem  :Confused: 

----------

## ubergeek

I also had errors when running splash_manager, using the gensplash HOWTO as a guide.

My error was specifically: "FBIOSPLASH_SETSTATE failed, error 22."

I re-emerged splashutils and now it works! I am using vesafb in my kernel config, not vesafb-tng (I get black screen and boot hangs when using -tng).

I did not have to rebuild my initrd for early user-space splash.

I do get Tux first, then the splash.

```
emerge -av splashutils
```

Here is the relevant portion of my grub.conf:

```

# For booting Gentoo w/ BootSplash, etc.

title Gentoo Splash (2.6.20-gentoo-r8)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda3 vga=0x317 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,redraw splash=silent,fadein,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

----------

## trolley

I'm having it as well.

Running amd64, kernel 2.6.20 (gentoo-sources).

----------

## ian!

Moved from Documentation, Tips & Tricks to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## trolley

 *trolley wrote:*   

> I'm having it as well.
> 
> Running amd64, kernel 2.6.20 (gentoo-sources).

 

I missed CONFIG_FB in my kernel config somehow...opps   :Embarassed: 

----------

## n0rd

try to switch to another screen... in tty2, for example... and there issue the command for tty1, then return back... it works for me... key moment is... framebuffer is busy when you sit into the tty1 and trying run out command for tty1... of course, IMHO...  :Smile: 

----------

## aro

I have looked into source code (splashutils version 1.4.2) and IMHO someone forgot to set variable fd_splash correctly.

It is initialized to '-1' in file cmd.c

```
int fd_splash = -1;
```

and it is not changed before executing function ioctl(fd_splash, ...)

Sorry my mistake. I haven't "inserted" device /dev/fbsplash. To insert this device you have to compile "Support for the framebuffer splash" (Device Drivers->Graphic support) into your kernel. (FB_SPLASH=y)

----------

## gtwo

I have a new install with the same problem. I think I've followed everything correctly in the HOWTO and the suggestions here. The kernel is also set correctly.

edit: got it working by switching to vesafb.

----------

## aro

Probably you haven't set correct resolution. I had the same problem but when I changed resolution to: 1024x768-32@85 splash screen appeared.

----------

## gtwo

 *aro wrote:*   

> Probably you haven't set correct resolution. I had the same problem but when I changed resolution to: 1024x768-32@85 splash screen appeared.

 

I'm not sure if there's any benefit of vesa-fsb over vesa? Both gave me high res consoles but I was only able to get the splash with vesa. I was using 1024x768-16@60 with vesa-fsb. Another problem that makes the question more difficult is I'm running Gentoo under VMWare.

----------

## Massimo B.

Same problem here with media-gfx/splashutils-1.4.2:

Demo works but set command doesn't. So if demo mode shows the image the framebuffer should be functional? The error message is the same as at kernel startup:

```
# splash_manager --theme=lila --cmd=demo --tty=2

# splash_manager --theme=lila --cmd=set --tty=2

FBIOSPLASH_SETCFG failed, error code 22.

FBIOSPLASH_SETSTATE failed, error code 22.
```

I've setup a .cfg and .png for the 1440x960 resolution of the PowerBook by cutting the 1600x1200 version of the lila splash.

----------

## sebaro

had the same errors

```
FBIOSPLASH_SETCFG failed, error code 22

FBIOSPLASH_SETSTATE failed, error code 22
```

my grub (using vesafb-tng)

```
title=2.6.22-gentoo-r5-build0

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz-2.6.22-gentoo-r5-build0 root=/dev/hda6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3,1280x1024-16@60 splash=verbose,theme:mysplash quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/mysplash

```

but the problem seemed to be the .cfg file, don't know why, I made a new 1280x1024.cfg exactly the same as the old one and now it works

----------

## Massimo B.

So what did you change exactly to get it working?

I already have standard resolution configs but not for 1440x960 like the PowerBook 15" screen. Can I just use a standard resolution for that? Beside that it doesn't look good, would that work? I wasn't able to use a standard resolution config because at kernel start it's looking for a 1440x960.cfg which doesn't exist. Somehow it detects the native screen resolution.

----------

## sebaro

you have to create a 1440x960.cfg and a 1440x960 png

here's a simple config

```
bgcolor=0

pic=1440x960_verbose.png

silentpic=1440x960_silent.png

tx=0

ty=0

tw=1430

th=950

text_x=480

text_y=940

text_size=14

text_color=#eeeeee

text_font=font.ttf
```

and add video options to bootloader

grub

```
kernel video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:x,1440x960-xx@xx splash=verbose/silent,theme:splash_name quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

lilo

```
append="video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr:x,1440x960-xx@xx splash=verbose/silent,theme:splash_name quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1"
```

----------

## Massimo B.

Thanks. Works with your config. I also take a look at the livecd-2007 theme. This set seems to be quite complete looking at icons and several resolution images.

----------

